# Simple Round dot inlays ... How to ...



## Willee (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a simple idea for making round dot inlays in your pens.

Buy some silver or brass  tubes of different diameters.

Mix up some epoxy and add white or black powder (or any color) and place it into a syringe.

Place the syringe at one end of the tube and inject the colored epoxy until it come out the other end. It will fill the tube solid.

Find a drill bit that makes a hole so the Silver or Brass tube fits into it snugly.

Drill some holes in your pen blank.

Place some CA in the hole then insert the tube.

Hit it with some CA accelerator.

Cut the tube flush with the blank using a razor saw.

Do it again and again.

Turn the pen and you will have metallic circles with colored dots.

Here is a photo of a pool cue I made using that method.

Go crazy ... have some fun ... and please post some photos.


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Willee said:


> > Go crazy ... have some fun ... and please post some photos.
> 
> 
> Willee; How about you go first!


----------



## Willee (Aug 29, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> Willee said:
> 
> 
> > > Go crazy ... have some fun ... and please post some photos.
> ...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Great idea, I will add this to my list to do!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 3, 2010)

He already has...pool cues or pens...they are both round and just looking at his pool cue picture, well, he could have told me it was a pen and I would not have known any different.  Kinda looks like a center band.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> Willee said:
> 
> 
> > > Go crazy ... have some fun ... and please post some photos.
> ...


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 3, 2010)

That's similar to a iten AS used to carry- I don't think they do anymore though.  But they had an item called a Gizmo, which was a series of small tubes filled with resin.  

I learned that they're actually used quite often in knife making.  They're called Mosaic pins, and you can buy them online or on eBay.  Much cheaper than buying from AS (sorry Bill).  But they come in all sorts of designs, and can easily be added.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4033.m570.l1313&_nkw=mosaic+pins&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## pensmyth (Sep 3, 2010)

Also if you drill the hole on a angle and insert the rod it will turn oval. Try it with a square tube on an angle and you get a diamond.....


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 3, 2010)

Hay, Willee

What kind of kite?


----------



## aggromere (Sep 3, 2010)

Willee you are amazing.  I was thinking about buying some unilock pens and couplers and seeing if I could drill out the pen and use it for a nib.  Do you think that would work?


----------



## Willee (Sep 3, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Willee you are amazing.  I was thinking about buying some unilock pens and couplers and seeing if I could drill out the pen and use it for a nib.  Do you think that would work?



Dont think they are large enough to be drilled out.

Your cigar pens are quite unique ... way to go.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks.   I wanted to make pool cues when I first started but thought it was too hard and still do, but I been jabbering for a year on the forums about making a pool cue pen, but can't do it yet, so my hat's off to you.  Anyone I might have heard of that uses one of your cues?  

I think Leonard Bludworth (if he is still alive) is down some where in Texas.  Do you know him?


----------



## Willee (Sep 3, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Thanks.   I wanted to make pool cues when I first started but thought it was too hard and still do, but I been jabbering for a year on the forums about making a pool cue pen, but can't do it yet, so my hat's off to you.  Anyone I might have heard of that uses one of your cues?
> 
> I think Leonard Bludworth (if he is still alive) is down some where in Texas.  Do you know him?



Yes, Lenoard is a friend and we speak from time to time.
I helped him build one of his inlay machines once.

Making pool cues is not hard.
You need the right tools.
It is just a series of operations to get to the finished cue.
One mess up in any of them and its back to square one.

Repairing cues is much harder.
You cant start over when you mess up.

My complete pool cue shop is for sale if you are interested.
All the wood, tools, machinery, tooling, bits and pieces ... $16,000.


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 8, 2010)

Willee, I'm surprised you didn't wrap that pen in Irish Linen!

Nice tip on the colored epoxy / tubes... I will have to give that a try. It sure beats turning tiny pegs of wood or synth stone for a filler!


----------

